# Erfahrungsberichte zu Sony Vaio PCG-FX602



## boardster (19. Mai 2002)

Das Sony-Notebook "Vaio PCG-FX602" scheint für seine Ausstattung recht preiswert zu sein. Features: u.a. mobiler AMD Duron 1,1 GHz, 256 MB SDRAM, 20 GB HDD, 14,1 Zoll TFT, DVD-ROM (8x), CD-RW (8x/ 8x/ 24x), herausnehmbares 3,5 FDD, LAN, Faxmodem. 

Hat schon jemand dieses Notebook gekauft oder etwas darüber gelesen, dass mich bei einer evtl. Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen könnte?


----------



## Spacemonkey (22. Mai 2002)

Also zu diesem Modell kann ich nichts genaues sagen, nur zu einem Vorgänger.
Es ist nicht schlecht, das einzige Manko ist der Preis wenn man Zusatzausstattung von Sony braucht, die ist schweinisch teuer.

Von der Geschwindigkeit her ist er ganz ordentlich und auch das Gewicht und die Größe ist recht angenehem.


----------

